
Year-Round Home Gardening System – Need Feedback - inventumbio
Hello!<p>We’re looking to launch our product later this year and would love to hear some feedback from the community. Here is the product video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;263023056<p>Aero is an indoor vertical garden that utilizes aeroponics technology. This allows you to grow just about any leafy greens and herbs any time of the year without ever needing sunlight and soil. Think of farming, but without the mess involved with it.<p>Aero simplifies farming into three easy steps:<p>1. Add the seeds of your favorite leafy green, herb, or flower to the top of each growing tray.<p>2. Turn on the system.<p>3. Harvest when ready.<p>We want to cater towards a luxury audience, with real carrara marble and brushed, gold anodized aluminum components. The tower dimensions are approximately 2 ft * 2 ft * 2 ft.<p>Please comment your critiques and how much you think it should cost. Thanks! If you name the price that we end up going with we will send you a free tower!<p>Check out our website and sign up for the newsletter to receive updates on the product!
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;aero.inventum.bio&#x2F;shop&#x2F;
======
inventumbio
New link to the video:
[http://inventum.bio/vid/inventum_aero_video.mp4](http://inventum.bio/vid/inventum_aero_video.mp4)

